# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Groat 'e day

## Nwicker60

John O’ Groat Journal headlines for January 3, 2014

A FAR north tourism chief who took a 12 month sabbatical from her post to start up her own business, has returned to her public sector role.  Rachel Skene has rejoined Highlands and Islands Enterprise a year after securing a five-figure sum from a Caithness Chamber of Commerce competition to encourage entrepreneurs.  Ms Skene has made clear, she will continue to run her website-based venture which promotes local produce.

A HOUSE near Lybster was destroyed after fire swept through it on Hogmanay evening.  Firefighters were unable to prevent the single-storey dwelling at Hill of Lingland, at Occumster, being burnt to the ground.  The house, believed to have been owned by Paul Overton, was reported to be on fire shortly after 8pm on Tuesday.  Nobody was inside at the time of the outbreak which was tackled by fire crews from Wick and Dunbeath.  The blaze was put out at 1.10am the following morning.

A CAITHNESS minister has accused local MP John Thurso of “cynical politicking” after he voted against an opposition motion urging the Government to investigate the recent rise in the number of food banks and the level of poverty in the UK.  The Rev. John Nugent hit out after receiving a reply from the Lib Dem MP explaining his stance on the issue.   The Wick St Fergus minister said the letter he received, was “nothing more than a litany of excuses and cynical politicking.”

THE replacement vessel for the _Hamnavoe_ ferry, which will be out of service from Monday for more than two weeks, is “inadequate” according to Thurso Highland councillor John Rosie.  He is also unhappy about the length of time the H_amnavoe_, which operates from Scrabster to Stromness will be out of commission while it undergoes maintenance work.  While it is in dry dock for maintenance, the route will be plied from January 6-23, by the freight vessel _MV Heliar_ which can take just 12 passengers.

FIVE good causes have been given a festive bonus by the operators and contractors in erecting a 33- turbine wind farm at Strathy. The donations totalling £1,500 come from a fund to recognise safe working at the SSE Renewables site at Strathy North which is due to move into its main construction phase later this month.

THE demise of the Wick Caged Bird Society, which ran for more than 70 years, have been followed by a little cheer as the final proceeds have been donated to charity.   The society wanted to make something positive out of the group’s demise so chose to send over £500 to three local charities.

BRORA Rangers claimed first blood in the north derby, double header when a set piece 15 minutes from time proved the difference in a fantastic game at Dudgeon Park.  Wick Academy who have now gone six games without a win, produced their best performance in recent weeks and will feel that they deserved more from the match.   Wick will have the chance to get revenge when in the return match in the back-to-back fixtures, at Harmsworth Park tomorrow.

----------

